# Big thanks to John.



## Bobc01 (Jun 28, 2006)

Picked up some glaze and sealer today, I wasn't really sure on what was best but John advised on cream glaze and jetseal which by the reviews, looks just the job. 
highly recommended.

Thanks again John. :thumb:


----------

